# errr



## well_dunno (Mar 19, 2013)

interesting approach :

http://nikonrumors.com/2013/03/17/nikon-repair-center-saves-a-lens-damaged-by-salt-water-by-boiling-it.aspx/

Cheers!


----------



## rpt (Mar 19, 2013)

Forget the article! The comments below are hilarious!

Thanks for posting. It made my morning.


----------



## infared (Mar 19, 2013)

rpt said:


> Forget the article! The comments below are hilarious!
> 
> Thanks for posting. It made my morning.



+1


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 19, 2013)

rpt said:


> Forget the article! The comments below are hilarious!
> 
> Thanks for posting. It made my morning.



Haha! in't it precious to see Nikonians all engaged and debating like they are real photographers? Bless their little hearts! So cute.


----------



## mbpics (Mar 19, 2013)

oh damn brb boiling my gear.

Do you think Roger Cicala would mind if I boiled his Zeiss 21?? The AF seems to have locked up ;D


----------



## bycostello (Mar 19, 2013)

infared said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the article! The comments below are hilarious!
> ...



+2


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep - boiling D600 to fix the sensor dust issue entertained me quite a bit last night... 

Cheers!


----------



## Badger (Mar 20, 2013)

Had my old Nikon sautéed to give me that creamy bokeh!


----------



## rpt (Mar 20, 2013)

Badger said:


> Had my old Nikon sautéed to give me that creamy bokeh!


ROFL! Good one ;D


----------

